# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  First fluorescent frog found

## Frog News

*Nature (New York, USA) : First fluorescent frog found*

A rare find in land animals reveals a new way to glow.
*Full Article*

----------

